# Galaxy S6 and S6 edge announced at MWC



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

> It’s easy to see where Samsung took its inspiration for the Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge: the design is strikingly similar to the iPhone 6 in many places, and the features that Samsung did focus its efforts on are all things the iPhone has had for years. Look at the S6 from certain angles and you’d immediately think it’s an iPhone. Put your thumb on the home key and the phone unlocks almost instantly, just like an iPhone. Even the camera mount protrudes out from the rear of the phone, preventing the S6 from lying flat on a table, just like an iPhone 6. (The flat S6 looks like the lovechild of an iPhone 4 and an iPhone 6, while the S6 Edge is a little more distinctive.) Samsung has be known to copy Apple’s design before, which led to record sales and record-breaking lawsuits. It’s hard to say if the Galaxy S6 will bring about any lawsuits, but the similarities between it and the iPhone 6 are undeniable.
> 
> SIMILARITIES TO THE IPHONE 6 ARE UNDENIABLE
> Samsung Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge photos Samsung Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge photos Samsung Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge photos
> ...



Source: Samsung's new Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge put design first | The Verge


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

Expected price at launch: 65k
Price after a week or so: 60k
After a month: 50k
After 3 months: 45k
After 6 months: 35k


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 3, 2015)

Samsung sacrificed its original strength for the sake of shiny unibody metal design.  Never imagined there would be a Samsung flagship without SD card, or removable battery. These were the features that let users bear its touchwiz UI. I personally never cared for any metal or unibody but was preferred basic things like SD card, removable battery often found in Samsung phones. Galaxy flagship series will never be that unique again.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

I will surely wait for the 6 months to buy this.


----------



## rajeevgupta.rajeev (Mar 4, 2015)

The Honor 6 plus features a bionic parallel dual lens camera which according to the company will be a first fit in smartphones. And this is not all, the phone is also equipped with super octa-core chip Kirin 925, which is integrated big/little architecture and intelligent octa-core heterogeneous algorithms which is  intelligently deployed based on social, games, videos and other different scenes, to achieve the perfect balance of performance and power consumption.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2015)

letting go of external sd card slot is a bit bad i think and plus the price tag of this device. But may i say that this one gorgeous phone.

- coming from a Google Nexus 5 user


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Lenny said:


> letting go of external sd card slot is a bit bad i think and plus the price tag of this device. But may i say that this one gorgeous phone.
> 
> - coming from a Google Nexus 5 user



They are using fast internal memory and a slower SD card would surely bough down the performance. Plus I rarely find anyone using more than 18 to 20 GB on a phone.


----------



## dktechsoft2015 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi,
Thank you for giving information about Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> They are using fast internal memory and a slower SD card would surely bough down the performance. Plus I rarely find anyone using more than 18 to 20 GB on a phone.



But full hd videos


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> But full hd videos



I rarely place videos on my phone. Youtube FTW. But yeah for those who still think 32 gb ain't enough there is a 64gb variant.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2015)

Understood thanks for the feedback.

I would love to have one though in the future.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 8, 2015)

Ohh... that's great. Can't wait for the S6 then. I'll check if my budget can make it.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2015)

dktechsoft2015 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for giving information about Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge.



*Man what a way to increase post count! *
As if the thread would have anything else apart from discussion about Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge.

- - - Updated - - -



Lenny said:


> Understood thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I would love to have one though in the future.





Lenny said:


> Ohh... that's great. Can't wait for the S6 then. I'll check if my budget can make it.



There seems to be no sequence in the two posts.
Are you trying to say Ohh.. that's great on the post above the one which was also posted by you?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Ajayritik,

Just forgot to quote the one i'm replying.

Sorry bout that.


----------

